# Buying uncooked ham



## pythagore (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello, newbie here, I've searched the forum for smoking ham.  I'm just wondering if it is possible to purchase raw ham (when does pork become ham?).  Seems that ham bought at the grocery store has already been throught some kind of process, either smoked or cooked.  I would like to start from scratch and smoke my own piece of pork,ham.   Same with bacon, what cut of meat do you ask your butcher for raw bacon?

Thanks in advance for your comments.


----------



## alblancher (Jun 29, 2012)

There is a big difference between smoking a cured ham and curing a ham

You can buy cured, uncooked hams at just about any grocer or Sams.   Give the ham a good spice rub, place in a 225-250 smoker and cook to the recommended internal temp.  They are easy to do and are a real treat. 

Curing is a process and requires some education.  Look over some of the bacon threads and get a better idea of what is involved.  You will ask the butcher for pork belly.  The pork belly is then either dry cured or brine cured.  Once cured the pork belly is smoked.

Curing your own hams are a bit more difficult and I do not suggest trying it until you get some experience with the simple curing procedures

We're here to help so just ask.  A lot of us love doing this stuff so we really like newbies with questions!


----------



## southernsausage (Jun 29, 2012)

We used to get a "green ham" every holiday season, sometimes for Thanksgiving and sometimes for Christmas. The butcher will get you one and they used to be easier for our butcher to get around the holidays. I have not bought one in 15 plus years but I would bet they are easier to come-by these days. We would rub it down with seasoning and mustard and put it on a big smoker for a long time. They can weigh 15 plus pounds easy and have a big leg bone runnin' right through it. This is "not" a cure but simply smoking a raw(or green) ham. Cook it at 225 to 250 but be prepared for a 12 to 18 hour cooking session.  A sho-nuff ham this size will feed a platoon of soldiers. 

Al knows curing as do many others in the forum. These guys and gals know what's up!


----------

